# Suspension trauma



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 23, 2002)

Does this article change the way you approach an aerial rescue?

http://www.cancaver.ca/int/mexico/zotz/harness-death.htm

Tom


----------



## Shespen (Apr 23, 2002)

Good article Tom! Food for thought. This would be a good one to be published in Arbor-age or Arborist News instead of their usual stories of how a moron hurts himself.

I don't really see how it would change arial rescue practices much other than to emphisize that time is of the escence.What do you suggest?

Steve


----------



## Treeman14 (Apr 23, 2002)

How about including a neck brace in the aerial rescue kit. Its lightweight and easy to bring aloft during a rescue. This would prevent the hyperextension problems and might lessen whiplash type injuries during a rough descent.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 23, 2002)

I remember a guy posting a few years ago that he keeps a feminine pad and ace bandage for compression bandage.. Reasonint hat they are cheap, designed to absorb blood and individualy wraped.

I like the neck brace. The stories I hear of injury (and death) durring training I have come to agree with the camp that is promoting the practice of stabilization vise sppediy descent.


----------

